# **READ BEFORE POSTING** No OFFICIAL support here!



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2010)

Read before posting...





*PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS IS A SHOPTEMP DISCUSSION FORUM ONLY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YOU WILL NOT GET ANY OFFICIAL CUSTOMER SUPPORT HERE.*

For all serious customer support questions please raise a ticket at the ShopTemp Support centre at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*ShopTemp.com/Support*

Thank you.


----------

